# Loot Box Comes to Model 3 Owners



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

My Tesla app just added a "Loot Box," and I've been assigned a personal referral code that I can give to buyers of an S or X to give them free supercharging and win myself various prizes.

I just own the Model 3, it's my first Tesla.

[Edit: referral code removed.]


----------



## Audrey (Aug 2, 2017)

Oo, shiny!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

As a reminder, because I am sure everyone has read the rules but may have forgotten some, referral codes are not permitted to be posted in the forum.
There's a link at the bottom right corner of each page to this: https://teslaownersonline.com/help/terms

*"21. Competing Sites, Businesses, Individuals and Organizations* You agree not to attempt to gain traffic from M3OC in any way, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, PM's, or emails. This applies to, but is not limited to competing sites, businesses, individuals or organizations. The embedding of Tesla Referral codes in posts or signatures is not permitted. You accept that M3OC has the right to erase any information displayed/posted on teslaownersonline.com that may push traffic towards competitors."​


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> As a reminder, because I am sure everyone has read the rules but may have forgotten some, referral codes are not permitted to be posted in the forum.


Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## duckfriedrice (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there anyway to get this other than waiting?


----------



## Nikola (Apr 4, 2016)

There is no way to get _anything_ from Tesla, except by waiting!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Got mine yesterday, now the hard part...


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

The loot box showed up on the app and also the same info on my website account page last week.

This week, its gone...

Will it come back or do I need to do something to get it back? I didn't write down my referral code...


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Yep, it disappeared for me as well.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Me too, who knows, but when I get it back, I'll lobby Elon to allow us to refer prospective Model 3 owners, albeit for less referral money and smaller rewards


----------



## Eduardo (May 1, 2016)

Yep. Same here. The loot box showed up in my Tesla App last week for 1 day or so. Then it disappeared. I also checked my Tesla account on the Web and nothing. Trying my referral link lands me on a generic FAQ type page about the referral program.


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

Its back with the new app update today.

The referral now includes P3D along with S and X.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

as a reminder to all, sharing referral codes here is not permitted. 
with the excitement of them them now being assigned to all with an active order, please remember to contain yourself


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a green bar in the loot box on my app for one referral. How many is required to get something?? Anybody out there have an answer. Car was ordered 8/3/2018 at sales store. Delivered 9/25/2018. Maybe it takes time to show. Gotta be a way to tell them what you want! Like the wall connector or kids car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Silver Streak 3 said:


> I have a green bar in the loot box on my app for one referral.


Just the one. 

But it needs to convert to a delivery first.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Just the one.
> 
> But it needs to convert to a delivery first.


Ya it was delivered yesterday the 25th.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Ya it was delivered yesterday the 25th.


Awesome!

I managed to somehow trick somebody into using my referral code as well. Still waiting for it to convert to a delivery. So of course, I check it every single day.


----------

